# Is anyone going to the KC Krazy Cubing Winter 2023?



## Arcanist (Nov 6, 2022)

Wondering if anyone is going to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/KCKrazyCubingWinter2023


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

I am going to DAIICT Cube open next week.

In fact in next 3 weeks, I have 3 comps coming up.


----------

